# Angora and Texel Babies[new pics]



## m137b

Some of my favorite babies I've just weaned or am getting ready to wean soon.

Litter of Himi Satin Angoras, 4 weeks old









PEW Texel Buck








PEW Satin Texel Buck








Mock Choc Merle Texel








Odd-Eye Splash Fox Angora Buck, he was orphaned at 2 1/2 weeks which is why he looks so dirty
















Blue Tan Texel Does
















Burmese Angora Buck


----------



## Stina

So cute!


----------



## setterchick

I lovee the blue textel does!!! Send them here plz!!!


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante

I want those Blue textel does!!!!!!!!! They look like little sheep.


----------



## m137b

Lol, I love the way blue works with the texel coat, they're always more textured looking than their black or c-diluted siblings. Now if i could just get it in self, haha. Just because a punnet square says you should get 50% selfs, doesn't mean it happens :lol:


----------



## Rhasputin

That burmese angora is lookin' good!


----------



## m137b

I love the density he has, the thicker coated ones are so soft and plushy looking.


----------



## NeoN_TraffiC

Wow i love the blue tan texel does, how stunning!


----------



## m137b

Some more youngsters. 
Texel Litter, don't know what those yellowy splashed ones are, the rest are blue himi and mock chocolate splash and burmese. 























Blue tan Texel girls again
















Blue Splashed Angora doe, and Blue Burmese Satin Angora Doe









2 Blue Burmese Fox Satin Angora Does
















Black Rex Doe and PEW Texel Doe























Same Odd-Eye Splashed Fox Buck, looking a little less scruffy.
















His sister, oddly enough she's also has one red and one black eye. 
















Hopefully with a little more work the foxes will start to disappear, lol.


----------



## Rhasputin

I LOVE those cream coloured ones!

And those odd-eyes!
If either of those odd eyes go up for adoption, count me in.


----------



## m137b

I'm actually considering pairing them up in about 2 months, it's weird enough to get one, I've only had handful overall, let alone two in one litter.

Got any ideas about what color they are? Should be some sort of c-dilute, but I can't figure it out.


----------



## Stina

Oh I love the odd-eyes too!!

....lets see...I'll take odd eye doe, the pew texel doe, a blue tan texel doe, and that pretty darker blue burmese satin angora................... :lol:


----------



## Rhasputin

I'm working on seeing if I can make some kind of line that make odd-eyes. I know it's not inherited in the same way as normal genes, but I'm mixing himilayan and splashed together, and seeing if I can set some kind of outcome. 
I have one odd-eye who has one red eye, and one ruby eye. He's himilayan splashed, so that's my starting point.

I'd love to hear if your pairing them gets you any more odd eyes.


----------



## m137b

Stina said:


> Oh I love the odd-eyes too!!
> 
> ....lets see...I'll take odd eye doe, the pew texel doe, a blue tan texel doe, and that pretty darker blue burmese satin angora................... :lol:


Hmm, lets see... no, yes, no, yes lol.



Rhasputin said:


> I'm working on seeing if I can make some kind of line that make odd-eyes. I know it's not inherited in the same way as normal genes, but I'm mixing himilayan and splashed together, and seeing if I can set some kind of outcome.
> I have one odd-eye who has one red eye, and one ruby eye. He's himilayan splashed, so that's my starting point.
> 
> I'd love to hear if your pairing them gets you any more odd eyes.


Oddly enough they're the by product angoras out of a texel litter . They're just a new kind of bonus. It'll be a few months before I even get them paired, they're still very young, but if I get any results I'll let you know.


----------



## Stina

lol


----------



## Lottiz

Oh, I really want angora texels in Sweden. or just normal angoras...we just have longhair and thats NOTHING, comperes to your angora...*jealous*


----------



## SarahC

I am also very envious,I want the odd eyes.Fabulous mice you lucky thing.


----------



## moustress

Wild and crazy looking mousies! Love those longhaired curly tri/splashed ones. Wow!


----------



## Rhasputin

I get odd eyes all the time. I just NEVER get black and red odd eyes. Mine are always ruby odds. One dark ruby, and one light ruby eye. Not even on pink, and one ruby! :roll:

They're still fun though. I'm hoping to produce more with some of the pairings I have. The splashing, and himilayan or burmese genes together seem to do the trick!


----------



## Twotails

The odd eyes are so cute! Those are some beautiful mice you have!


----------



## m137b

Thanks, I've got to get working on some new pics eventually. If I had a mouse who had one light ruby and one dark ruby eye I'd never notice it, lol. I only ever seem to notice them after I get pics of them, like these two.

I only took their pics to begin with cause they were adorable, and i was surprised they survived when their momma stopped lactating[she dehydrated after a water bottle malfunctioned].


----------



## webzdebs

they are gorgeous!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries

ARG! They are so so beautiful!!!!!


----------



## m137b

Thank you guys 
As always, thank you for the comments 

I finally found my darn camera again, and took lots of pics. A lot of different little things,

The Burmese Angora Buck, all grown up, I love his coat he's got great density. I've got him paired with 2 of his older full sisters with nice dense coats.
















Odd eye Black Splashed Fox Angora Buck, I'm really liking his pattern, lol and his coat length isn't great but the density is decent.
















The newest batch of youngsters, 
3 week old Texel doe, I love her density
















Blue..., PEW, and Unknown Texels, about 16 days old now, still not sure what the pale colored black eyed girl is. 
















This litter was done purely for coat, the dame has the longest coat I've produced on a doe, so I bred her to her best brother. They're all c-dilute agouti's of some sort or another, angora and satin angora, and a few unexpected fuzzy hairless, they look quite odd next to their fluffy siblings, lol.















Just the girls















The boys[I'm leaning toward the satin he seems to have better length already.]









These girls have the same sire as the ones above, to a different one of his sisters. Again they're all c-dilute agouti's, angora and satin angora, and another little surprise fuzzy hairless doe.
















One last litter from that buck, to a black angora doe. Looks like 3 agouti satin angora does, and 2 ??? satin angora does.
















Black Angora Buck, I've been considering dabbling in black self angoras, I know his color isn't great but I'm hoping it's not completely horrible either 
















More agoutis and blacks and one agouti brindle, satin angoras, I love how glossy satin agoutis are, lol.


----------



## Stina

They all so gorgeous! **drooling** over the burmese angora and that litter of agoutis!!!!...look at the coats on them!!!!!!!!!!!


> 3 week old BES Texel doe, I love her density


There is no such thing as BES in mice....she looks to be c^e/c^h and blue to me.....and I love her...lol

What are the parents to the black eyed texel with the blue and pew ones? Looks like it could be c^/c.

The two from the agouti x black litter look like they could be c^e/c^e, c^ch/c^ch, or c^ch/c^e...without knowing what the parents might carry its hard to say which.


----------



## m137b

Stina said:


> They all so gorgeous! **drooling** over the burmese angora and that litter of agoutis!!!!...look at the coats on them!!!!!!!!!!!


Lol, we'll see if they hold that length they're almost 3 weeks old so they've got a long way to go.

Sorry for the typo, I meant to put BE ?, she is out of a blue himi and blue burmese splashed. I was really just trying to get does who carried albino[c] so I could breed them and get pews, the rest were blue point siamese and blue burmese. I've got a bunch of misc c-diluted merles and roans paired with pews now too, gonna get some weird babies before I get where I'm going, lol.

The other two your guess is as good as mine, the texel is out of a blue burmese and a buck the same color as the baby, pale yellow. The satin angoras dame should be C/c, she's out of pew x black tan, the sire is an agouti something.

These are all coat litters, I kinda disregarded color and just bred the best coats to the best coats. I'll work on making them pew later on when I get the coats the way I want them, lol.


----------



## Stina

Maybe she is be silver (d/d c^ch/c)??? c^ch can create weak points.......I needs her.


----------



## m137b

Stina said:


> Maybe she is be silver (d/d c^ch/c)??? c^ch can create weak points.......I needs her.


Lol, i think it's my crappy old camera, she isn't pointed, at least not yet, beleive me I stared forever at them all, and culled all the pointed ones, I was rather disapointed that i didn't get one himi in the bunch. This little girl was by far the palest, and the only one that didn't have points.


----------



## Stina

I still think black eyed silver....and I totally need to have her.......you better keep her locked up...b/c I'm ready to come steal her. lol


----------



## m137b

Stina said:


> I still think black eyed silver....and I totally need to have her.......you better keep her locked up...b/c I'm ready to come steal her. lol


Aww, no need to lock up, I've got attack chickens guarding my barn, lol.

She's gonna make me some beautiful pew satin texels. Though my poor texels are taking a major back seat to the angoras and fuzzys right now. I'm swimming in furballs and peach fuzz.


----------



## Stina

hahaha! I ain't afraid of no chickens! See now you've warned me and I can prepare my offense.....I'll just throw them some cracked corn sunflower kernels and run! (and maybe wear some nice thick clothing in case they aren't distracted enough...)....mwahahahaha!


----------



## m137b

Stina said:


> hahaha! I ain't afraid of no chickens! See now you've warned me and I can prepare my offense.....I'll just throw them some cracked corn sunflower kernels and run! (and maybe wear some nice thick clothing in case they aren't distracted enough...)....mwahahahaha!


Hehe, they're determined girls, they chased the cable guy down the driveway a few days ago. They think they're guard dogs, and the greeting committee all rolled in one.


----------



## Anubis

i love all of your beautiful mice, great pics


----------



## Somergal

Wow. These mice are amazing!


----------

